# Monitor feeding vid



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is just a normal feeding of my monitor...It gets a lil boring in the middel but I think the ending is worth it. I tired to make a better vid with music but iv been having a bit of tech problems. Ne way enjoy


----------



## Clobro (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice Vid.. try popping in a pinky and make a feeding vid of that..







lol.. The end was awesome.. Just watch out that your monitor doesnt injest too much substrate.. he might get impaction.. Oh and we got another S. Monitor it.. But he's not as cool as yours is though..

-PXFL-


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Clobro said:


> Nice Vid.. try popping in a pinky and make a feeding vid of that..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thnx man, iv seen him do pretty retarded things when food is involved oh and he eats fuzzys sometimes...Im pretty sure this guy can take down a mouse.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

pretty soon he will be like this tegu


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

KILLERLEXUS said:


> pretty soon he will be like this tegu


nah man hes already cooler than that


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

very nice video


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

LONG LIVE THE MONITER LIZARD,,! i wouldn't have any other reptile...

um de frosting some bite size chicks today for a cool video ,, your gonna love it ..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha. I loved that last part with him racing up towards the camera to snatch that last cricket. That was pretty cool! Monitors are such cool looking reptiles. I just doubt I'll ever get one. Lots of responsibility there... but then again, that's the same thing I said about my boa, haha.


----------

